# MATX and ATX water builds



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2008)

to start off i will be using the MATX as a backup rig wile i assemble my ATX rigs water cooling 


*ATX rig* MSI K9A2 platinum and 9500 phenom until i get a better phenom

the radiator thats going in (its a '77 bonneville heatercore)










the pump (swiftech MCP655)






the case
















you get the idea when i have it disassembled ill take some better pics

*MATX* this will have a biostar tforce 780G mobo and 5000BE CAA9G in it until phneom in ATX is replaced


----------



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2008)

ok now the mods i have planned

MATX

stuffing in a 2x120mm rad and a full water cooling system, replacing that ugly face panal, making the front intake dual 80mms making the exhaust a 92mm

ATX

full system water, painting to look nicer 

here is the heatercore next to my 2x120mm rad thats going into the MATX case


----------



## steelkane (Jul 12, 2008)

Dual mods, in one project log,, Never seen that done yet,, Nice.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2008)

this should be fun


----------

